# hergehen



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Me preguntaba cómo puede existir esta palabra, cuando la raiz -gehen indica movimiento lejos del hablante y el prefijo her- indica movimiento hacia el hablante.

El alemán se me vuelve a veces turbio y espeso...

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> El alemán* se me vuelve a veces turbio y espeso*...


Hola davlar !

Tienes todas mis simpatías con respecto a eso porque el alemán puede sorber el seso a alguien y quitarle las ganas de seguir aprendiendo !
Como ya había dicho hace unos meses, la verdad es:
*Para aprender cualquier idioma se necesite unos años; para aprender alemán, toda la vida. *

Según una estadística:* 80 % de los alemanes no dominan la gramatica - una de la más difílices mundialmente - 
de su propia lengua !!!*

_*hergehen (begleiten): 
(jemand geht neben jemandem her) *_
ir al lado de/delante de/detrás de alguien

*Ejemplos:

Sie gingen** nebeneinander her *und unterhielten sich
Michael ging voraus *und sein Freund ging hinter ihm her *
Sie gingen schweigend *nebeneinader her 
Du kannst nicht einfach hergehen* und die Formulare selbst unterschreiben
Ihr seid die ganze Zeit *vor uns hergegangen*, aber habt uns nicht bemerkt

_*hoch hergehen: 
es ging heiß [o. hoch] her *_
hubo mucho jaleo
*
Ejemplos:*

Bei der Diskussion *geht es heiß/hoch her *
Auf der Party gestern Abend *ging es hoch her *
Es war Stimmung in der Bude
(es ist) *richtig was los*
Demos, Stress, Fußball, Kultur! Am Wochenende wird es Revier *wieder hoch hergehen
*
Espero que te haya servido de ayuda !?


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Tonerl. No obstante intentaré esforzarme más y espero escribir en un futuro mis hilos en alemán.
Vivo en Alemania desde hace justo ahora un año y cuando llegué no sabía absolutamente nada. Pretendo quedarme muchos años si puede ser y de una manera u otra lo acabaré aprendiendo...¿sabes por qué? porque me gusta mucho el idioma y apesar de los pesares lo miro siempre con ilusión. Y no quiero mas que seguir aprendiendo.
Perdón por desviarme del tema...
Una pregunta si me permites y en relación con otro hilo que abrí recientemente.
Estas frases:
- woher bist du gegangen?
- wo gehst du her?

¿tienen sentido y serían correctas según tu definición de "hergehen"? Supongo que no ¿verdad?

Y otra pregunta. En tus ejemplos, no entiendo el significado de:
*- Du kannst nicht einfach hergehen* und die Formulare selbst unterschreiben.

¿Te importaría aclararlo por favor?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Cliff Barnes

*Para aprender cualquier idioma se necesite unos años; para aprender alemán, toda la vida. *

Das ist doch Unsinn. 
Schon mal slawische Sprachen gelernt?


----------



## Tonerl

Cliff Barnes said:


> Das ist doch Unsinn.
> Schon mal slawische Sprachen gelernt?



Das ist eine Aussage, die ein berühmter Literat gemacht hat, *vor allem die Grammatik betreffend*, ist also nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, aber von etlichen *"Germanisten"* bestätigt !!!


----------



## Cliff Barnes

> ist also nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen


Das hat ja auch niemand behauptet.
Es spielt ja gar keine Rolle, ob jemand Germanist oder Literat oder Elektriker ist. Entscheidend ist, wieviel Erfahrung er mit Fremdsprachen hat.


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> ¿tienen sentido y serían correctas según tu definición de "hergehen"? Supongo que no ¿verdad?



No tienen sentido !

woher bist du gegangen? 
*Wohin bist du gegangen ?
Woher bist du gekommen ?*

wo gehst du her? 
*Wohin gehst du ?*



davlar said:


> *- Du kannst nicht einfach hergehen* und die Formulare selbst unterschreiben.



Du kannst dir einfach nicht *"erlauben" *die Formulare selbst zu unterschreiben.
Wie kannst du dir *"erlauben"* die Formulare selbst zu unterschreiben ?

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Muchisisisisisisimas gracias Tonerl!!
¡Cuánto sabes!

¿En estas frases "hergehen" sería como "permitirse" hacer algo? Es que no coincidiría entonces con la definición de "acompañar a alguien o ir al lado de" ¿no?

Du kannst dir einfach nicht *"erlauben" *die Formulare selbst zu unterschreiben.
Wie kannst du dir *"erlauben"* die Formulare selbst zu unterschreiben ?

Un saludo.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> Es que* no coincidiría entonces con la definición de "acompañar a alguien o ir al lado de" ¿no?*




En este caso, *NO !!! *

Estoy pensando que tal vez iría lo mejor para tí, ir intentando aprender la gramática y el vocabulario de nuestra lengua ecribiendo más en alemán !?

Qué te parece ?

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Hallo Tonerl,

es finde ich eine tolle Idee.
Sollte denn "hergehen" in diesen Sätzen ins Spanische mit "permitirse" übersetzt werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> Sollte denn "hergehen" in diesen Sätzen ins Spanische mit "permitirse" übersetzt werden?



In diesen beiden Sätzen* JA !
*
Übrigens, ich finde, dass du - für die kurze Zeit hier in Deutschland - sehr gut Deutsch sprichst ! 

LG


----------



## davlar

echt?...vielen Dank für die Unterstützung Tonerl.
Hoffentlich werden wir einander bald wiedersehen.
schönes Wochenende noch!

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> schönes Wochenende noch!



Gracias, igualmente! *(Danke, gleichfalls) ! *


----------

